# New to the board-Hello



## Jagstang (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm a new guy here on the boards. I live in the Minneapolis area and just went through the JATC application process for the local 292. This forum was pretty helpful while going through the process. I received my interview score and ranked 27th on the waitlist. I am hoping that this will be good enough to get in without having to re-interview. Can anybody that has ever been accepted into a JATC apprenticeship chime in on my chances of getting in from the 27th spot?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry but I've never been IBEW. There are plenty on here though. Good luck with your career. You've found a good forum.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Wait and see how many ahead of you that get hired on first flunk out for _various_ reasons. You have a great chance of being hired.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm union but not IBEW, but as stated there are many here with good advise.
Sounds like your on a good career path. Be on time, be tough and be a good listener, you'll do fine.


----------



## nick3586 (May 11, 2017)

*Minneapolis JATC Apprenticeship*

Hey i was wondering if you remember any of the interview questions that you were asked? I have a upcoming interview with MNPLS JATC.. Did you hear anything a about a job offer yet? Thanks


----------

